

Constitute: The World's Constitutions to Read, Search and Compare - austengary
https://www.constituteproject.org/#/search

======
matthewdavis
I was expecting side-by-side comparisons at first. Then I saw the format and
realized it's EVERY constitution. Wow.

------
cLeEOGPw
Where is Lithuania constitution?

------
oleganza
It would be educational to highlight and comment on every sentence which is
either contradicting another sentence in the same document, or suppressed by
some actual law and regulations, or suppressed de-facto by actual actions of
the lawmakers, police, army and courts.

My personal impression is that all modern constitutions are very much like
bible or similar religious scripture. It has some universal values with many
contradictions, and people in charge always bend the rules in their favor.

